

JSON PubSubHubbub Notifications - julien
http://blog.superfeedr.com/json-pubsubhubbub-notification/

======
kilian
This is very welcome! I'm working on a little project that'll use superfeedr,
and was already dreading figuring out the XML bits. Good job guys.

